
The Case for Karma Points: The Only Card Reward That Makes a Difference - sethammons
https://community.expensify.com/discussion/5984/the-case-for-karma-points-the-only-card-reward-that-makes-a-difference
======
sethammons
Meta: fake it til you make it? How do y'all feel about blatant lies about a
product? I just can't imagine myself doing what he said he did. And his story
of that kind of start makes me not trust the product today.

> “This new iPhone thing, does it support it?”

> Even though it doesn’t have an app store yet so it’s impossible, “Yes we
> totally have an iPhone app.”

> “Does the app scan receipts?”

> Even though the original iPhone’s camera was so bad it made completely
> illegible receipt images, “Yes, totally we scan receipts.”

> “Does it reimburse through ACH?”

> I’ve never heard of those letters before, but “Yes we totally do that.”

> “Does it export to accounting?”

> “Yes, it obviously exports to QuickBooks and… you know, all the others.”

~~~
mtmail
> And people loved [the fictional product I presented]. Strangers came up and
> hugged me, talking about how much time they thought I was going to save
> them.

That sounds quite unrealistic.

